# Finding factory wiring for solar panel on Vision 707SG



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi I have an Adria I707SG vision and would like to fit a solar panel
To the roof,
I have found wiring marked as solar in the bottom of wardrobe
But not sure were it terminates on the roof, or even if it does?
Any pointers would be appreciated,


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening flyinghigh, 

The wiring may only run on floor level between the EBL and wardrobe where it terminates, its unlikely it runs to the roof. In our experience as there is no set location for pre wiring to be located its easier to run the cable from scratch rather then spending time searching for it, and you may find it just as quick to do this also.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks Chris thats very helpful, Wil wait for warmer weather first
so may be a couple month's before i tackle the job,

Regards
Ivor


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

If you've not done it already? the wiring was in the bottom of the wardrobe on our 707, there is also satellite wiring as well.

i.e. where the boiler is.

You may need a PIN code to activate the control panel if you are wiring it into your system with the schaudt electrobloc.

Let me know if you need more info.


w


----------

